# Chaos Knights and Lances



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

So I'm in the middle of putting together my Chaos Knights, and I was just wondering; if I put lances on the models, would people in tournaments mind if I used them as Ensorcelled weapons (say if I were lacking the points for lances, or didn't want to go with them that game)?


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Another question, how do people deal with command models? If I assemble the command models but then don't use them in my list, however still using them as normal models, would it be fair to say they'd be illegal in tournaments?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

in tournaments, I'd say yes they'd moan, very anal places, why not just pin them so you can swap and change


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

I would, but I don't have any good material for pinning atm, thanks for the tip.

Anyone have any idea for the command section?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The shoulder pads make it difficult to pin the arms anyway.

stellas point goes with command as well, they are very picky over stuff like that


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

ManOnTheMooney said:


> So I'm in the middle of putting together my Chaos Knights, and I was just wondering; if I put lances on the models, would people in tournaments mind if I used them as Ensorcelled weapons (say if I were lacking the points for lances, or didn't want to go with them that game)?


my tzeentch knights have lanaces on the models but never have them in the game. i've used them in many tourneys and knowone has complained yet. You just have to makes it very clear they don't have lances.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

depends on the tournament something like gt they get uber anal a local small tourny may let it slide


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ManOnTheMooney said:


> I would, but I don't have any good material for pinning atm


well its easy to get, drill+pins and your basically done


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There's a very simple fix here.

I'd just model them with the ensorcelled weapons and not worry about the lances at all. You'll never use the lances-- they're too expensive for what they do. Similarly, you'll always bring full command for the unit-- they need the banner, particularly in 8th; Chaos champions are perfectly capable of killing enemy heroes; and the Musician's benefits to cavalry in 8th are such that you pretty much need him to come along, too (the "Form on Me" rule, to be specific.) 

However, as a tournament organizer, I can tell you the following in regard to the original question. If you brought a unit modelled with lances and full command, and didn't have lances or command models, then the unit would technically be illegal. I personally would tell you to make sure your opponent knows what the unit has, but I'm regularly told I run a much "lighter-hearted" tournament than any many players who attend have previously been to. 

If you need to pin something, just check out the local hardware store for a hand drill, and buy a box of paper clips. That'll cover your pinning needs, and runs all of like $5 USD


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with TSoH- just model them with the basic weapons... in 7th they were arguably better then the lances, but in 8th they are almost certainly better unless you are only using the knights to go hunt enemy monsters/cavalry, if you are going to hit infantry with them you'll be in combat for multiple turns slowly killing your way through the enemy, so lances would be a pretty bad idea.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Rather than pin, try rare earth magnets. They come in very small sizes, while being exceptionally strong. It only involves a slightly wider hole being drilled and is shallower. I find that pinning and other friction based methods have the drawback that over the years the joint gets looser as the plastic/metal wears away, leaving you with saggy models.
You can get them for about $10 US for 100 magnets (search "rare earth magnets" to find
the best deal), which'll last for quite a while. You can use them to hold riders to mounts, allowing for easier storage/transport.


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome, I did end up just putting the ensorcelled weapons on them, along with command. Thanks for the tips everyone, and I will make sure to go pick up all of those recommended supplies!


----------

